# Maker Website! Is my site easy to navigate and understand?



## copperfur (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm a newer Fursuit maker and I've been working on my site lately, trying to make it easy to navigate and understandable, however, the best way to know if it is such is to ask right? So if anyone wants to give me some feedback or some concerns the may have please let me know! I'd love some crits!!! :3

Here's the link: http://www.prefur.co.nr

Thanks everyone!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 26, 2008)

the first 2 buttons at the top, the img links are dead, the header titles look too much like the buttons, not a good idea because people will think their buttons, try to keep all the buttons the same style and all the headers a seperate style, for the order page, the iframe you used to put the content in is too small for that page, you may want to break the page down, its cause when people look at the page, they get lost half way down and its kinda claustraphobic (sp?)

but apart from that i think it looks pretty professional.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 26, 2008)

Also, probably not a good idea to use imageshack to host all your images if you can help it. Your "Contact Me" link at the bottom is broken too. And a little trick to stop freewebs adding its code to the bottom of your pages... miss off the ending </body> and </html> tags and end the file with <textarea style="display:none;">


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 26, 2008)

also, iframes are a bbbbbaaaaaaaaad idea. they suck. they suck and they suck. the best thing to do is to leave the pages as they are and have each indevidual page have its own page instead of including a page into an iframe, it makes it eaiser for viewers to link other people to specific pages etc


----------



## copperfur (Dec 26, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> the first 2 buttons at the top, the img links are dead, the header titles look too much like the buttons, not a good idea because people will think their buttons, try to keep all the buttons the same style and all the headers a seperate style, for the order page, the iframe you used to put the content in is too small for that page, you may want to break the page down, its cause when people look at the page, they get lost half way down and its kinda claustraphobic (sp?)
> 
> but apart from that i think it looks pretty professional.



Thank you!  I took the "welcome" header off the front page, as far as the two other links at the top I will try and fix those D: I hate freewebs, they won't display any graphics you upload, at least not for me anyway :/ tis why i use imageshack.


----------



## copperfur (Dec 26, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> also, iframes are a bbbbbaaaaaaaaad idea. they suck. they suck and they suck. the best thing to do is to leave the pages as they are and have each indevidual page have its own page instead of including a page into an iframe, it makes it eaiser for viewers to link other people to specific pages etc



soooooo...the whole site is "fail"?


----------



## copperfur (Dec 26, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Also, probably not a good idea to use imageshack to host all your images if you can help it. Your "Contact Me" link at the bottom is broken too. And a little trick to stop freewebs adding its code to the bottom of your pages... miss off the ending </body> and </html> tags and end the file with <textarea style="display:none;">



Like I said, I have trouble with freewebs, even after uploading graphics, it will never display them, hints why I have to hotlink them from an image server -_-; Unless I'm doing something wrong? Also, I tried your little tip, did it work?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 26, 2008)

copperfur said:


> soooooo...the whole site is "fail"?


no the design is nice, but instead of having an ifram you could just replace it with a table and have the page in there, yeah free webs sucks, i bought my own hosting and domain, you can get hosting for next to nothing


----------



## copperfur (Dec 26, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> no the design is nice, but instead of having an ifram you could just replace it with a table and have the page in there, yeah free webs sucks, i bought my own hosting and domain, you can get hosting for next to nothing



Hmmm, I think you have a good point XD lol. The one reason I used iframes though was simply because it makes surfing through pages faster since the layout only has to load once. :/ I just didn't want it to take forever for every page to load all over again. As far as hosting goes, I simply don't have any money to spare "hints freewebs! LOL XD" and boy do they suck -_-;


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 26, 2008)

copperfur said:


> Like I said, I have trouble with freewebs, even after uploading graphics, it will never display them, hints why I have to hotlink them from an image server -_-; Unless I'm doing something wrong? Also, I tried your little tip, did it work?



nope, you have this

```
<noscript></noscript>[B]<!-- --><script src="http://www.freewebs.com/p.js"></script><script src="http://static.freewebs.getclicky.com/26879960.js" type="text/javascript"></script><noscript><img alt="Clicky" src="http://in.freewebs.getclicky.com/26879960-fwdb3.gif" /></noscript>

<!-- --><script type="text/javascript" src="/i.js"></script><script type="text/javascript">if(typeof(urchinTracker)=='function'){_uacct="UA-230305-2";_udn="none";_uff=false;urchinTracker();}</script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://edge.quantserve.com/quant.js"></script> <script type="text/javascript">_qacct="p-44naSaXtNJt26";quantserve();</script> [/B]</body>

</html>
<textarea style="display:none;">
```
everything in bold is what I think freewebs adds
you need this

```
<noscript></noscript>
<textarea style="display:none;">
```
Oh, and if you have nothing in the <noscript> tags you might as well get rid of them too. Leaving the code in there wont do any harm, I would just prefer to get rid of it.

As far as I know the images should work from freewebs


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 26, 2008)

copperfur said:


> Hmmm, I think you have a good point XD lol. The one reason I used iframes though was simply because it makes surfing through pages faster since the layout only has to load once. :/ I just didn't want it to take forever for every page to load all over again. As far as hosting goes, I simply don't have any money to spare "hints freewebs! LOL XD" and boy do they suck -_-;


how familiar are you are you with ftp and cpanel? i may be able to spare some webspace


----------



## copperfur (Dec 26, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> how familiar are you are you with ftp and cpanel? i may be able to spare some webspace



D: Awww!! Thank you, but I couldn't ask such a thing  I'll have a lot of new suits to add in the upcoming years (I hope XD) and that would take a lot of space  Besides, I'm not super familiar with FTP or cpanel, it took me awhile to make the site anyway lol I'm super rusty XD


----------



## copperfur (Dec 26, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> nope, you have this
> 
> ```
> <noscript></noscript>[B]<!-- --><script src="http://www.freewebs.com/p.js"></script><script src="http://static.freewebs.getclicky.com/26879960.js" type="text/javascript"></script><noscript><img alt="Clicky" src="http://in.freewebs.getclicky.com/26879960-fwdb3.gif" /></noscript>
> ...




LOL maybe they won't work for me because they hate me XD ok, let me see, how about now?  (THANK YOU AGAIN D


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes you got it.

```
<textarea style="display:none;">

<!-- --><script type="text/javascript" src="/i.js"></script><script type="text/javascript">if(typeof(urchinTracker)=='function'){_uacct="UA-230305-2";_udn="none";_uff=false;urchinTracker();}</script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://edge.quantserve.com/quant.js"></script> <script type="text/javascript">_qacct="p-44naSaXtNJt26";quantserve();</script>
```

Now all the code they add isn't part of the page, its just the content of an invisible text field . But you would need to do that for every page, so I wouldn't worry about it. It's not important, I'm just nitpicking really.

EDIT: I also noticed you have a lot of spacer images which I think are linking to http://www.freewebs.com/andreadailey/fursuit/images/spacer.gif which doesn't exist even if the images on freewebs worked. It may be affecting the layout of your site, but it looks fine anyway to me. Perhaps you're getting the urls to the images on freewebs wrong which is why they don't display?


----------



## copperfur (Dec 26, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Yes you got it.
> 
> ```
> <textarea style="display:none;">
> ...



oh! :O lol ok XD I tired to get rid of those spacers but it made the layout space out :/ maybe it's something photoshop does? lol.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 26, 2008)

copperfur said:


> D: Awww!! Thank you, but I couldn't ask such a thing  I'll have a lot of new suits to add in the upcoming years (I hope XD) and that would take a lot of space  Besides, I'm not super familiar with FTP or cpanel, it took me awhile to make the site anyway lol I'm super rusty XD


well idm i bought reseller hosting for some reason and ive got 20gigs (apparently, for some reason its saying 2 gigs, and on another page its saying unlimited ) of storage space and like 150 gigs of bandwith


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 26, 2008)

copperfur said:


> oh! :O lol ok XD I tired to get rid of those spacers but it made the layout space out :/ maybe it's something photoshop does? lol.



It's hard to know without seeing how you're making the site. I also noticed you have 3 opening <body> tags on the front page, and your contact me link still doesn't work.

You have this : <a href="starionis@yahoo.com" target="iframe">
When you need this: <a href="mailto:starionis@yahoo.com" target="_self">
If you wanted you could also have some of the email fields filled in, eg:
mailto:starionis@yahoo.com?subject=this is the subject



mrredfox said:


> well idm i bought reseller hosting for some reason and ive got 20gigs (apparently, for some reason its saying 2 gigs, and on another page its saying unlimited ) of storage space and like 150 gigs of bandwith



Don't mean to derail the topic, but how much does that cost you? at work the company has 500MB space and I'm like " that sucks!" and they're like "no its plenty" and I'm like "but if you want the new website to link to hires images its not"


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 26, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> It's hard to know without seeing how you're making the site. I also noticed you have 3 opening <body> tags on the front page, and your contact me link still doesn't work.
> 
> You have this : <a href="starionis@yahoo.com" target="iframe">
> When you need this: <a href="mailto:starionis@yahoo.com" target="_self">
> ...



http://www.galaxy-webhosting.co.uk/reseller.php

im on the venus option, i pay semi-anually and its not 20 gig its 2 gig :[ but still thats enough for me tbh.

it says that the package is 2 gigs, but on my actual package details page it says unlimited mbs, i have no idea wtf it is lol ><


----------



## copperfur (Dec 26, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> well idm i bought reseller hosting for some reason and ive got 20gigs (apparently, for some reason its saying 2 gigs, and on another page its saying unlimited ) of storage space and like 150 gigs of bandwith



wow O-o! if you have any time to spare in order to point me in the right direction, I'd LOVE to  Thank you so much! @_@


----------

